# WKRP-LD Alexandria/Nashville



## retrostation

REJOICE!

WKRP-LD is up and with sound!
Currently 6.1 daystar, 6.2 RTV, 6.3 colorbars, 6.4 Coby DVD screen lol

FINALLY nashville ahs something to watch. Thank God for Low Power Digital.
None of the big stations had the balls to put RTV on. Now maybe we will get some of the other new movie subchannels that are out there.

their 300 watts is blasting a clear signal all the way down into lewisburg i was told. Here in Lavergne its great with an indoor vhf antenna.

The transition to digital is great for low power stations, signal seems much better, I could never get their channel 6 out of alexandria on analog..

Now lets hope WETV in murfreesboro gets their digital up soon, they have a cp for 300 watts off the new tower in the wetlands in downtown boro.
can't wait. woooooo hoooooo!


----------



## elaclair

retrostation said:


> REJOICE!
> 
> WKRP-LD is up and with sound!
> Currently 6.1 daystar, 6.2 RTV, 6.3 colorbars, 6.4 Coby DVD screen lol


But, but, but, isn't _*WKRP* in Cincinnati_ ?? (Sorry just couldn't resist)


----------



## ARKDTVfan

elaclair said:


> But, but, but, isn't _*WKRP* in Cincinnati_ ?? (Sorry just couldn't resist)


:lol::lol: stole my joke
:lol::lol:


----------



## dorfd1

elaclair said:


> But, but, but, isn't _*WKRP* in Cincinnati_ ?? (Sorry just couldn't resist)


yes it is. it is channel 25.1 25.2 25.3 25.4


----------



## SayWhat?

It can't be in both cities.

I'm not getting anything out of Nashville at all right now (2, 4, 5 or anything else). I usually only get it in the morning or overnight. There's a 7 in both Evansville, IN (WTVW) and Jackson, TN (WBBJ) so they may be blocking me.

6 (WPSD) is strong enough to interfere with anything else on 6, so I probably don't stand a chance with your 6.


----------



## dorfd1

SayWhat? said:


> It can't be in both cities.
> 
> I'm not getting anything out of Nashville at all right now (2, 4, 5 or anything else). I usually only get it in the morning or overnight. There's a 7 in both Evansville, IN (WTVW) and Jackson, TN (WBBJ) so they may be blocking me.
> 
> 6 (WPSD) is strong enough to interfere with anything else on 6, so I probably don't stand a chance with your 6.


Yes it is I get a digital station 25 that is low power called WKRP.


----------



## SayWhat?

How can an FCC license be used in two cities? There is another thread that mentions a WKRC in Cincy.


----------



## elaclair

SayWhat? said:


> How can an FCC license be used in two cities? There is another thread that mentions a WKRC in Cincy.


Ah, kids these days...you are SO young. 

_*WKRP* in Cincinnati_ was a very kitchy sit-com that ran from 78-82, it starred a few notables, and a few not-so-notables, but for it's time (at least to me) was VERY funny.


----------



## SayWhat?

We all know about the TV show running on WGN on Sunday evenings.

We're talking about real TV stations currently operating using those FCC call letters.


----------



## tvjay

Wow if you look at the FCC page it looks like WKRP got a MUCH better digital signal than their analog.

http://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/tvq?call=wkrp

There is a station in Cincinnati that brands itself as WKRP but is really WBQC.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WBQC-CA


----------



## Richard King

Oh, the humanity.


----------



## dorfd1

tvjay said:


> Wow if you look at the FCC page it looks like WKRP got a MUCH better digital signal than their analog.
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/tvq?call=wkrp
> 
> There is a station in Cincinnati that brands itself as WKRP but is really WBQC.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WBQC-CA


their website does not lie. WKRP is back on the air in cincinnati.


----------



## elaclair

Richard King said:


> Oh, the humanity.


he he I wonder if anyone caught that reference. I can never look at turkeys quite the same...


----------



## scooper

elaclair said:


> he he I wonder if anyone caught that reference. I can never look at turkeys quite the same...


That brings a chuckle to me everytime I think of it... :hurah:


----------



## WKRP-TV

Actaully, the Low Power station in Cincinnati that uses WKRP is really WBQC. He is a friend so I do not hassel him too much.


----------



## n3ntj

retrostation said:


> REJOICE!
> 
> WKRP-LD is up and with sound!
> Currently 6.1 daystar, 6.2 RTV, 6.3 colorbars, 6.4 Coby DVD screen lol
> 
> FINALLY nashville ahs something to watch. Thank God for Low Power Digital.
> None of the big stations had the balls to put RTV on. Now maybe we will get some of the other new movie subchannels that are out there.
> 
> their 300 watts is blasting a clear signal all the way down into lewisburg i was told. Here in Lavergne its great with an indoor vhf antenna.
> 
> The transition to digital is great for low power stations, signal seems much better, I could never get their channel 6 out of alexandria on analog..
> 
> Now lets hope WETV in murfreesboro gets their digital up soon, they have a cp for 300 watts off the new tower in the wetlands in downtown boro.
> can't wait. woooooo hoooooo!


Does Les Nesman do the sports on their TV newscast?


----------



## SayWhat?

From another board:



> Nashville will become WRTN for the Retro TV Network and the WKRP call sign will move to our station in Cincinnati. The other streams should be on line in Mid Oct. We are loading up the hard drives with programming as I write this. Cookeville and Bowling Green will be similar to Nashville (OK, Alexandria. I use the term Nashville merely to put it in a location in TN. My goal is to cover TN & KY).
> 
> Rick Goetz
> R & L Media Systems


----------



## dorfd1

SayWhat? said:


> From another board:


see I told you wkrp was back on the air in cincinnati


----------

